# Error shows in when booting 12.04 via Usb



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 12, 2012)

I made a usb bootable with Unetbootin and the Ubuntu 12.04 provided with this months DIGIT.
all was good until i restarted my ASUS lappi to install it.
as the start itself some kind of error popped in "prefix missing or something like that"
After that there was the normal screen having options for trying before installing,installing or check for defects..ON SELECTING THOUGH NOTHING HAPPENS AT ALL !!!
is there any problem with the iso image dvd had or i am missing something 
Newbie for Ubuntu .
Help me out Fellas !!! thanks


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 12, 2012)

I also started UBUNTU 12.04 yesterday onwards.
I install Ubuntu 12.04 in my 8GB Pen drive.

Steps:
first copy the image file of ubuntu 12.04 from digit CD/DVD to hard disk.
now Open UNetbootin then select Distribution as *Ubuntu*.
automatically in 2nd box *12.04_live * appeared.
Now click on Diskimage & select that Ubuntu imagefile(which you saved in hard disk)by clicking on "..." (Browse) button.
finally press OK.
when process successfully competed then restart your system then go to BIOS Setting--->BOOT Menu find USB BOOT Option.
Make It enable* (USB BOOT ---Enable)*.
Save Setting & exit.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah did the exact same 
except that when it rebooted an error flashed(prefix not working or something like that !)
the grub screen then comes up and nothing works /.None of the three options written there 
It stalls and stalls bad .


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 12, 2012)

have you changed the USB Boot -- Disable to enable?


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 12, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> have changed the USB Boot -- Disable to enable?



yeah i did that.
set priority for usb to boot first.
none helps !!!it still stalls


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 12, 2012)

have you formatted your pendrive with FAT32.if No then,
Format your pen drive by selecting *File System--- FAT32*.
after that
follow all the steps mention in 2nd post of this thread.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 12, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> have you formatted your pendrive with FAT32.if No then,
> Format your pen drive by selecting *File System--- FAT32*.
> after that
> follow all the steps mention in 2nd post of this thread.



Nah kuch nahi ho raha bhai...
the screen is still bloody cold..stalls and that's it ...
mine is ASUS k53sm.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 12, 2012)

have you downloaded latest UNetbootin from following site:

UNetbootin

Note:there are three option download for windows,for Linux & for MAC OS X.
only Download for Windows one & try everything again.

if you already done process above mention way & then also problem persist...
so download fresh copy of Ubuntu 12.04 (701 MB) from following site that's only the solution remaining.(may be your copy of  Ubuntu 12.04 image file corrupted).

Ubuntu 12.04


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 12, 2012)

yes i did download unetbootin for windows from there.
ok will see .thanks for the suggestions/
Cheers


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## kisame (Jun 12, 2012)

I think you are trying to boot in UEFI mode with your pen drive.AFAIK UEFI mode currently doesn't work with 64-bit linux on ASUS lappies.32-bit is fine AFAIK.If you have problems,just follow the instructions given below.

Just do this.
Make a bootable pen drive,plug it in,power on your laptop,press ESC as soon as you see POST screen.
You will see two options to boot from your PD.One with UEFI and other without UEFI.Select the option without UEFI.Hopefully it will boot.
If you still get errors,post here.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 13, 2012)

kisame said:


> I think you are trying to boot in UEFI mode with your pen drive.AFAIK UEFI mode currently doesn't work with 64-bit linux on ASUS lappies.32-bit is fine AFAIK.If you have problems,just follow the instructions given below.
> 
> Just do this.
> Make a bootable pen drive,plug it in,power on your laptop,press ESC as soon as you see POST screen.
> ...



At least it did something .i disabled the UEFI option as you said
went some further and then this one popped in ,,,---

(initramfs) mount :mounting/dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed:invalid arguement
can not mount/dev/loop0(/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem squashfs


----------



## kisame (Jun 13, 2012)

Sankalp Tripathi said:


> At least it did something .i disabled the UEFI option as you said
> went some further and then this one popped in ,,,---
> 
> (initramfs) mount :mounting/dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed:invalid arguement
> can not mount/dev/loop0(/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem squashfs




This error points to corrupted ISO or problems during making bootable PD.
Try one more time making the PD bootable and booting from it.If problem persists,you will have to replace the iso.


----------



## root.king (Jun 13, 2012)

y dont u try once with 'yumi multi boot usb maker'
its easy.
I used it severel times.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 21, 2012)

kisame said:


> This error points to corrupted ISO or problems during making bootable PD.
> Try one more time making the PD bootable and booting from it.If problem persists,you will have to replace the iso.



Somehow i managed to install this one through USB .
it showed successfully installed in the end but when asked to restart.
but when i did restart it ,there are no options so as to start ubuntu.
does ubuntu not install in the hard drive or i have missed something?


----------



## kisame (Jun 21, 2012)

Sankalp Tripathi said:


> Somehow i managed to install this one through USB .
> it showed successfully installed in the end but when asked to restart.
> but when i did restart it ,there are no options so as to start ubuntu.
> does ubuntu not install in the hard drive or i have missed something?


Use EasyBCD in windows to add ubuntu menu to windows bootloader.See if that helps.Google EasyBCD.


----------

